# Need HT sub port placement ideas



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

I just purchased 3 sheets of 4x8 to build 2 HT subs. I'm going with Dayton
Classic 18" 4ohm subs. I'm building two 14 cubic footish enclosures tuned to 24hz
with 2 6" areo ports each. The room is 14x18...:blush:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=295-475

My amp will be my Onkyo Grand integra M-504. It puts out 240w x 2 at 4 ohms.
I'm going to run the amp off the SW out of some HT receiver I buy; probably
an Onkyo too.

I did a lot of research and due to price and power requirements, I just kept
coming back to the Dayon 18. I figured I'd give it a try.

So the question is, 2 large enclosures in the front two corners of the room.
I'm thinking subs forward, ports side firing mirror imaged into the right wall
for the right sub and the left wall for the left sub. It would be easier to play
with the distance from the port loading wall that way.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Maximize Your Home Theater Experience with Great Subwoofer Placement

Quote:
“standing waves” are created at frequencies where the wavelength of sound or multiples of the wavelength are equal to one of the room measurements. At the main seating area, these standing wave patterns of reflected sound are added together -- in and out of phase -- causing variations in the frequency responses that you hear.

As a general rule, locating your subwoofer near the corner of a room will increase its overall perceived output, but will induce more standing waves within the room and may result in more uneven low frequency effects response. Locating your subwoofer along a wall will usually mean less perceived output but with a somewhat smoother response. A middle of the room location will produce the smoothest overall response but with the least acoustic output capability.

One technique for finding your best subwoofer placement is to *"trade places"* with it. Place your sub in your normal listening position -- on your chair or couch at ear level -- with it playing bass intensive media and then search for the spot(s) in your room (on your knees with your head at just above floor level) where the bass sounds more pronounced. This unconventional technique is best performed alone so as not to draw strange looks and comments regarding your level of sanity from family and friends. 
Quote:


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

NP


----------

